# its a sad day today..



## LEFTHAND (Mar 24, 2012)

hello MP..
i have some terrible news to tell you all...

some of us know him as stoney and others know him personaly..
im one of those who know him both ways..
and i havent been able to get ahold of him any way..

today i was doing some searching and have come accross his obituary...
stoneybud has passed..

i would really love it if all of you who have known him to take some time out of your day and smoke one in memory of the old fart... 

he was a very kind man.. and was all about humour.. and he had one hell of a humour.. and a green thumb...

thank you all...

TAKE CARE STONEY...

LH


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 24, 2012)

There goes a Good Man I hope he passed pain free and getting to cop one last feel of his nurse. I  for one will miss him.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 24, 2012)

*Yeah a VERY good man.. 
from what i know ozzy he passed in his home.. 
LH*


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2012)

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:   THANK you lefty'... he was my friend as well....he will be missed .....
R.I.P.  you cantankerous old fart


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2012)

I too will miss him.

Stoney, this bud's for you! 

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 24, 2012)

He was very quiet about his grow from what I could tell on here. Hope someone took care of it for him and shut it down.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2012)

man just ruined a perfectly good day 


What happened?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 24, 2012)

The very best trail walkin now. Didnt know him but knows and respects folks here who appear to have. So he musta been good folk. Sorry for his loss and be sorry fur yur loss pilgrems.

BWD


----------



## astrobud (Mar 24, 2012)

i remember him and i trading jokes when i first signed on here at mar p. i will smoke one for him then i will smoke another one to lose the pain, cya stonybud


----------



## nobogart (Mar 24, 2012)

R.i>P  did not him but never like to loose a good one.

blowin that smoke up in the air hoping he catches a little on his journey.

peace


----------



## Roddy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear, RIP Stoney!


----------



## jonesfarm (Mar 24, 2012)

He was a very decent person.
 I thank this Forum for allowing me to get to know him . 
I hope that his friends an family feel the love and respect he had in this plain of existence from those that new him.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 24, 2012)

R I P *Stoney*---:48:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 24, 2012)

Awe that is soo sad i had a fair few chats thru pm's and on here and he was a funny old fella i likened him to myself when im older although i havnt a clue as to how old he was but this news is just soo sad and i wish him a great trip to his next life.
Will be missed for sure.
R.I.P. Stoney.
T4


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 25, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> man just ruined a perfectly good day
> 
> 
> What happened?


 

*Not too sure what happened  but when i find out the full story i will be sure to fill all you in..*
*LH*


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 25, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this, I remember he went out of his way to steer me toward a tutorial on something i was attempting at the time, I really appreciated it. RIP Stoney.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 25, 2012)

RIP Stoney. I am sure he is arguing at the Pearly Gates telling the man in charge it ain't his time!
I had some of the BEST arguments with that man! He was a big reason I have allways stayed here.
It took a few years to really get to know Stoney, and he was an intelligent, caring guy. It is sad he hasn't posted here in a while, but I knew he was allways lurking time and again.
Sad Day. Thanks for the info LH.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2012)

You will be missed Stoney.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 25, 2012)

RIP stoney


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 26, 2012)

It makes me soo sad to hear of any one loosing their life, be safe and God protect you Stoney till you reach the other side :joint: smoke one for Stoney


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahh that's very sad to hear. He was a very special guy, not the ordinary bloke from around the corner. I liked his positive look on everything in his life. Even when he had a heart attack before he was always optimistic, and he told me often, that he outgrew a lot of his doctors already  .

You will be missed Stoney!! 

And thanks LH for sharing the story!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2012)

R.I.P  *Stoney*


:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 26, 2012)

RIP brother Stoney, we'll be lighting one up for you in memorial. 

eace:.,

7greeneyes


----------



## ray jay (Mar 26, 2012)

Have a good journey Stoney.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 27, 2012)

RIP stoneybud...

He's left and come back SO many times it's gonna be hard to believe he's finally gone for good...

I gotta say he'll live on here though...   Tons of sharing yet to be done from MP users of today and tomorrow...  a wealth of info he's contributed that will be here long after he's gone. 

Just PLEASE back up the hard drive! 

Thanks Lefty~! :ciao:

Peace


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2012)

RIP Stoney.


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rip stoney!


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll miss that old fart.

RIP Stoney

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2012)

RIP Stoneybud, this vape is for you. You will be missed.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 28, 2012)

RIP Stoney. I'm sure he is tending the greenest garden up there.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for the loss his friends are feeling today. I thought he was a grouchy old fart , but he seemed content in the way he lived his life. That, in itself, is alot to admire.

Smokin' one for Stoneybud...:smoke1:


----------



## Irish (Mar 29, 2012)

rip stoney...we talked about security alot. fences, dogs, cameras, gated drives, sign with phone number on gates if you wanna drop by unannounced, fishing, recipes, and pre98 bubba kush! stoney was a hydro grower. last time we chatted, he had this idea he wanted to kick around about a multi tiered, single cola, bk grow he was working on...thank you LH...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2012)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> .... I thought he was a grouchy old fart , but he seemed content in the way he lived his life. That, in itself, is alot to admire.
> 
> Smokin' one for Stoneybud...:smoke1:



Hi OHC :ciao: Good to see you--hope you are doing well.

Actually, that was part of what I liked about Stoney--he _was_ a grouchy old fart and he knew it and admitted it and, yes, seemed content that way.


----------



## LexieAutum36 (Mar 30, 2012)

R.I.P. Stoney


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep We'll all miss the ol'whippersnapper don't think to many here have not crossed words with the old grouchy one. Some of us even begged to meet him to fire up his head


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 31, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Yep We'll all miss the ol'whippersnapper don't think to many here have not crossed words with the old grouchy one. Some of us even begged to meet him to fire up his head


 
*So true ozzy.. *
*shetty thing is this would have been the yr i would have gotten to meet n smoke with the guy...*
*and the one thing we will always have is the info he passed on.. to pass on to others...*
*LH*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 30, 2012)

R.I.P StonyBud


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 30, 2012)

Skunk,
Thank you for bringing this thread to life. I signed on in 2008 originally and yes I remember Stoney-read a heck alot of his posts. He will be sadly missed and I will light up in his honor-Thanks Again!

R.I.P. StoneyBud

:48:

ODF


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm gonna see if I still have a few beans from the stonybud strain made and named by the brothers grunt....if so there will be a grow dedicated to him and from now on all my grows are dedicated to stonybud.....may he rest in peace.PS


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2012)

Hes missed big time.


----------



## Comatoked (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, first time I have logged on here in forever let alone post anything. I went back and was reading all my old threads on MP and Stonybud always had good advice or input or a thought for any question or concern I had had the time. RIP.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2013)

Soo sad I had many good times with Stoney. One of the few peeps I gave my real email. Stubborn lovable old man watching him and Hick tussle used to make my day... His fire. Rip my Stoney friend.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, it was tough to hear. RIP POTUS!


----------

